# and some one asked "What's a Shelby?"



## Alan Sweet (Nov 19, 2014)

Like asking where Paul McCartney played before wings

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 19, 2014)

He played before wings?

Beautiful cars, have always loved them. Maybe one day. In another life. When Cliff and the other dealers around here aren't taking all I have.


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 19, 2014)

What an era for cars!! those are such cool stangs. The shelby 289 and 427 cobra's 0-100 and back down to zero in less then 12 seconds. In a much younger life I was car crazy- 68 400 Firebird- 37 chevy coupe with a hot 283- 40 ford pickup- 283 65 vette 327 350 horse -what an animal that was. It pretty much ended my short car craziness- I knew that if I did not get rid of it-it would get rid of me. My buddy had a i think 71 boss 351 mustang- damn the stunts we pulled in the state a mind we were in.  i was lucky- found a knew obsession- real estate.......


----------



## Alan Sweet (Nov 19, 2014)

*1968 SHELBY GT500 - The Shelby is a higher performance variant of the Ford Mustang which was built by Shelby American from 1965 to 1967, and Shelby Automotive from 1968 to 1970. For 1967, the GT 350 carried over the K-Code high performance 289 with a 'COBRA' aluminum hi-rise. The GT 500 was added to the lineup, equipped with the 428 Police Interceptor. These later cars carried over few of the performance modifications of the 1965-66 GT350s. In September 1967, production was moved to the A.O. Smith Company of Ionia, Michigan, under Ford control. Shelby American had substantially less involvement after this time. One 1967 Fastback was built as the "Super Snake" - a GT-500 equipped with a 427 FE engine producing over 500 horsepower. The car was capable of speeds over 150 mph; hitting 170 mph during a demonstration (by Shelby himself) of Goodyear's Thunderbolt tires. No cars other than the prototype were built due to limited interest. The car sold at Mecum's 2013 Indianapolis auction for $1.3 million USD. For 1968, the Cobra name was applied to both models, and they were now marketed as the Shelby Cobra GT 350 and the Shelby Cobra GT 500. In February 1968, the Cobra GT 500-KR "King of the Road"; under the hood was a 428 cubic-inch Cobra Jet V8 which was rated at 335 horsepower.*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 19, 2014)

Alan this is what comes to mind when I hear the name shelby

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## SENC (Nov 19, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Alan this is what comes to mind when I hear the name shelby
> 
> View attachment 64492


That is the car I dreamed of as a child. Then reality hit. I still dream about it, though!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (Nov 19, 2014)

Understand. But, being a youngster in the 60s, Shelby GT-500 was what I associated. Of course, Steve McQueen in Bullitt. Even though it was not a Shelby, it helped build the Mustang myth.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 19, 2014)

the other wild car of that time was the was the Ford Gt-40. The very spoiled son of a very rich prominent Spokane citizen bought one of the first-street legal ones. He sold his Ferrari( had obtained a lot of high speed tickets in it-it was news worthy) to get it. They were hauling it from Seattle in a truck- the son had it unloaded in moses lake about 100 miles from here- lots of straight highway. THE WPS clocked him at 130+. One of the conditions of getting his licence back a few years later was he had an exclusion for driving 2 seat cars.

This bad boy won Lemans with 289 and 427- it would be fun to just take it for a short spin..........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 19, 2014)

Alan Sweet said:


> Understand. But, being a youngster in the 60s, Shelby GT-500 was what I associated. Of course, Steve McQueen in Bullitt. Even though it was not a Shelby, it helped build the Mustang myth.



We must be close to the same age- man there were some cool cars being built.........


----------



## Gdurfey (Nov 19, 2014)

A real American hero. The first American to beat Ferrari at their game!


----------

